# Hitch Racks for big & long bikes



## rian4224 (Jul 31, 2017)

Might be getting a new vehicle and looking at upgrading to a hitch rack as my trunk rack is a pain as I have no trunk/hatch access when it’s on. Looking at the Kuat NV and Yakima Dr. Tray but noticed their wheelbase limits are both 48”. My current hardtail is under but looking to get a full suspension and the modern trail bikes w/ bigger frames are longer than 48”. (Santa Cruz Hightower and Guerrilla Gravity)

what are you taller riders with long wheelbases using for hitch racks? I’d prefer a tray vs using a bar rack as I don’t want to use any adapters for the top tubes but looks like I may be forced to.


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2008)

1Up fits my 25"/custom 29ers. I'll know in a few wks if it fits my xxl GG Smash.

I thought it was ridiculous to drop $XXX on a bike rack. But, this rack is totally worth it. It is a work of art. Stable as they come, and worth every penny. Put 80miles of washboard dirt roads under my truck this weekend, multiple river crossings, and it was flawless.


----------



## Slyham (Jun 24, 2015)

A friend of mine also has the 1up and it is my favorite. Definitely would have gone with that rack if I hadn't already had one.

I have a Transit Flatbed from Performance Bike. https://www.performancebike.com/shop/transit-flatbed-4dlx-4-bike-hitch-rack-40-0176
It's a good cheap option compared to the high dollar racks. I don't like that the bike is held by the frame instead of the tires but it still works. It fits my XXL Stumpjumper no problem. I did have to buy these for my plus tires though. https://www.bikenashbar.com/cycling/nashbar-shadow-hitch-rack-fat-bike-wheel-holders-bn-shfb-base


----------



## rian4224 (Jul 31, 2017)

Pitch said:


> 1Up fits my 25"/custom 29ers. I'll know in a few wks if it fits my xxl GG Smash.
> 
> I thought it was ridiculous to drop $XXX on a bike rack. But, this rack is totally worth it. It is a work of art. Stable as they come, and worth every penny. Put 80miles of washboard dirt roads under my truck this weekend, multiple river crossings, and it was flawless.


Currently talking with GG on an XXL Smash myself. Specs I was sent for an XXL has a 51" wheelbase and 1UP's website has their tray racks listed up to 54" wheelbase. You should be fine.

If I may ask, how tall are you and how do you like the Smash? I'm 6'6" (barefoot) but with a 7' wingspan so I'm at the top of the XL range and looking to go XXL to get more inside the bike.


----------



## rian4224 (Jul 31, 2017)

Slyham said:


> A friend of mine also has the 1up and it is my favorite. Definitely would have gone with that rack if I hadn't already had one.
> 
> I have a Transit Flatbed from Performance Bike. https://www.performancebike.com/shop/transit-flatbed-4dlx-4-bike-hitch-rack-40-0176
> It's a good cheap option compared to the high dollar racks. I don't like that the bike is held by the frame instead of the tires but it still works. It fits my XXL Stumpjumper no problem. I did have to buy these for my plus tires though. https://www.bikenashbar.com/cycling/nashbar-shadow-hitch-rack-fat-bike-wheel-holders-bn-shfb-base


Thanks, I will check it out!


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I have a XXL Hightower LT and use a Swagman Semi 2.0. It fits fine but I wish the rack was more rigid.

The new Thule T2 Pro XT will hold up to 50.5" and looks pretty sturdy.


----------

